# How much lift on a factory D-21 4x4?



## clbarrett (Jan 17, 2010)

Bought a 94 HB 4x4 truck, has a factory lift on it, probably 1.5''- 2''. I would like to add another 2" of lift. My question is this: If I want to lift it more than the existing factory, how can I tell how much factory lift is on it so that I know how much more lift to add? Does anyone know the factory height of the lifted HB's as compaired with the non-lifted HB's, I guess lift specs is what I'm lookin for. Thanks for any suggestions or advice. Happy Trucking !!!!!


----------

